# Community



## ShadowSoldier (May 4, 2012)

Sorry if there's a thread, I looked and couldn't see anything.

So I just started getting into this show. I never watched Joel McHale before until the Ubisoft E3 conference, but I thought he was funny as hell. And he's funny in this show too. Who else likes it/dislikes it?

Personally, I love the fact that Chevy Chase is on the show. That man knows how to be funny, and Abed is one of the best TV characters I've seen in years.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 4, 2012)

One of the few shows on the air I make a habit of watching weekly, and probably my favorite one airing right now, with Psych and Warehouse 13 being between seasons.


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2012)

Basically, my tv schedule is split between Saturday mornings with The Legend of Korra and Thursday nights with Community. You've made a pretty awesome choice in shows.

Always good to see another temper get streets ahead.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Basically, my tv schedule is split between Saturday mornings with The Legend of Korra and Thursday nights with Community. You've made a pretty awesome choice in shows.
> 
> *Always good to see another temper get streets ahead.*



Why would I harass somebody who turns me on?

Also, I love the season finale for season 2 with Pierce.


Spoiler



Where he's dressed as a trooper, and they ask him who they are and he goes "Your mother's lover".
And them having that guy as Black Rider was awesome.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 5, 2012)

Heh, I recently started watching it (in order) too. It's definitely my favourite sitcom on television. I'm currently in the middle of Season 2.


----------



## BORTZ (May 5, 2012)

Its hilarious. Ive been watching since day 1.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2012)

i started watching few months ago, its one of my fave shows. real shame that is underrated.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2012)

Best sitcom on TV. Abed is one of the most ridiculously complex comedy characters ever, and they've somehow made that complexity into comedy. As for plain laughs, I have to give it all to Joel McHale, between this and The Soup, I rarely stop laughing when he's on screen.


----------



## Deadmon (May 7, 2012)

Community is my favourite sitcom right now. If you have a chance to pick up the DVDs you should. They did commentary for every episode, which is awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2012)

I love Community!
Because of that show, I often roll a dice to figure out what video game system I should play that day.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I love Community!
> Because of that show, I often roll a dice to figure out what video game system I should play that day.


Just so you know, you are now creating six different timelines.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I love Community!
> ...


I know


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 7, 2012)

I recently started watching last month, and I'm hooked.

Definitely one of the better sitcoms I've seen.

I'd watch just to witness John McHale's sarcasm


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2012)

Joel McHale is really funny on the show. For some reason, I swear some of the lines he says is improvised. I also think Chevy Chase's lines are improvised sometimes too, he has so many last lines for a scene it's awesome.

I still think the funniest episode is either Fistful of Paintballs, or Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. I never get bored of those two episodes. And that beat box Abed and Troy do at the end of the second episode is amazing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I still think the funniest episode is either Fistful of Paintballs, or Advanced Dungeons and Dragons. I never get bored of those two episodes. And that beat box Abed and Troy do at the end of the second episode is amazing.


The Dungeons and Dragons episode was great. Oh Pierce.

And everything Troy and Abed does at the end is awesome.


----------



## Lacius (May 7, 2012)

_Community_ is absolutely my favorite show that's on right now.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 8, 2012)

This sounds interesting. I might go grab the pilot in a few.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> This sounds interesting. I might go grab the pilot in a few.



It's definitely worth watching, though I'll warn you: the pilot and the show itself are a bit different. You might want to go through the first few episodes to better figure out if you'll like it or not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds interesting. I might go grab the pilot in a few.
> ...



Agreed, the pilot and first few episodes are alright but the show doesn't really hook you until later in the season. I remember watching the first few episodes of Community (at your house actually) and enjoying them but not having interest really in watching more. Eventually I was coerced into watching the entire show by another friend and I was hooked since then. Watched season two immediately afterwards and I've been following season three almost regularly (I usually watch the episodes on Friday or Saturday instead of premiere night).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...



Weird, I'm different than both of you. It was the first couple episodes that I actually fell in love with. Seeing Chevy Chase (because I'm a huge fan of his) be a grumpy old dick is what got me hooked. That and the sarcasm from Joel.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2012)

I think what sold me on the show, and how I knew that it would be something special, came at the end of the special episode with Jeff and Pierce's Spanish project. (Naturally, some spoilers are involved)



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EauV2oJdqJ8



Oh God, I was in tears by the end of that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 8, 2012)

This is what confirmed Community as my favourite sitcom.



lmao


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2012)

So I seen the last episode of season 2 (second-part of the paintball one) and it was awesome. I can't believe they managed to top the one in season 1.



Spoiler



also omg, annie and abed.

i totally did not see that coming.

actually, i did.


----------



## Lacius (May 11, 2012)

Good news. Community has officially been renewed for a fourth season.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2012)

Lacius said:


> Good news. Community has officially been renewed for a fourth season.



Bad news is that it's for only half the size of the other seasons.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 11, 2012)

The rumor for days now has been that the entire Thursday block is being killed off after a half-season sendoff, and unfortunately that's looking to be true.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lacius said:
> 
> 
> > Good news. Community has officially been renewed for a fourth season.
> ...



Well, the episode order could always be extended. NBC is apparently trying out a ton of new different television shows later this year; if those crash and burn they'll turn to Community as a dependable source of ratings (small as they may be).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Lacius said:
> ...



True, but with the way network TV stations are running these days, I wouldn't be surprised if Community doesn't see a season 5.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, that's completely a possibility. Still, I'll take my slivers of hope where I can get them.

Edit: Sorry, accidental double post.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2012)

Sorry to double post (again), but I just wanted to make sure people would see this news: Community is officially set to return on Fridays in the fall.

So yeah, our favorite show has been given the dreaded Friday Night Death Slot (some famous past victims include Star Trek and Firefly). That's not a big show of confidence from NBC. On the other hand, though, Community could really benefit from the lowered expectations; it won't have to worry about competing with ratings juggernauts like American Idol, The Big Bang Theory, etc. Plus, those same ratings that are seen as low on Thursdays would be comparatively successful for Fridays, and other shows (like Fringe) have managed to stick around for years in the timeslot.

So yeah, this may just work out to the show's benefit. Or not. We'll have to wait until fall to find out.


----------



## Hypershad12 (May 13, 2012)

Community is a great show. I don't know if you fellow Human Beings have realized this, but the new plot introduced allows them to have a limit of only 4 seasons.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2012)

Hypershad12 said:


> Community is a great show. I don't know if you fellow Human Beings have realized this, but the new plot introduced allows them to have a limit of only 4 seasons.



Did you see the most recent episode? They hung a pretty big lampshade on this (roughly paraphrasing from memory)...

Psychologist: ...Don't Community college degrees only take two years to obtain anyway? Why would you still be attending?
Jeff: I'm tired of everyone asking this! Community college student attend their school of choice for an average of five to seven years!

So yeah, if they wanted to keep the show going (for six seasons and a movie, let's say), the writers have a justification.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> > Community is a great show. I don't know if you fellow Human Beings have realized this, but the new plot introduced allows them to have a limit of only 4 seasons.
> ...



There's probably also various reasons as to why they haven't "graduated" (such as Chang being an unqualified Spanish teacher or various other failures of classes). Pierce has attended the college for like 10 years or something before the show started.

Plus after you have a zombie episode, I don't think a lot of realism is needed with the show.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lacius said:
> 
> 
> > Good news. Community has officially been renewed for a fourth season.
> ...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lacius said:
> 
> 
> > Good news. Community has officially been renewed for a fourth season.
> ...


Meh, as long as it continues


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Lacius said:
> ...



Such a good episode.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 15, 2012)

lmao


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2012)

Did anybody catch the episode tonight with the video game?

It was 8-Bit characters but it looked like 16-bit backgrounds. A huge part of the show takes place in the video game and it's funny as hell. Think of the graphics like I Wanna Be The Guy (for those of you that know that is). What did you guys think of this episode? I didn't watch the other two yet.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Did anybody catch the episode tonight with the video game?
> 
> It was 8-Bit characters but it looked like 16-bit backgrounds. A huge part of the show takes place in the video game and it's funny as hell. Think of the graphics like I Wanna Be The Guy (for those of you that know that is). What did you guys think of this episode? I didn't watch the other two yet.



I'm in the same boat (only watched the first episode, waiting to finish the other two today), and I definitely agree, it was a fun episode. I'm not sure I'd say great, but I had a lot of fun with it.

Also, apparently the two final episodes are supposed to be really, really good from what I hear. Waiting to watch them is going to be a struggle, let me tell you.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2012)

i just watched the last episode of the season, and im just hoping for more!


----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys? I've got some bad news... Dan Harmon is out as the series' showrunner (though he'll remain attached to the show in the vaguely defined role of "Consulting Producer").

Cruel. Cruel Cruel Cruel.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2012)

Wtf is a showrunner? I thought he just created the thing. He hasn't really directed or written much anyways. He's going to be a consultant which is fine, that's pretty much what he is now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 19, 2012)

I watched the videogame episode and it was awesome. So many references (even to Minecraft/Terraria!)



Gahars said:


> Hey guys? I've got some bad news... Dan Harmon is out as the series' showrunner (though he'll remain attached to the show in the vaguely defined role of "Consulting Producer").
> 
> Cruel. Cruel Cruel Cruel.


What the hell. You don't replace the guy who created the freaking show (especially this one) and oversees each episode. You just don't do that.

Sony truly is evil. I hope the show still remains as good in the next season but I doubt it'll be that way.

He posted about it on his tumblr.
http://danharmon.tumblr.com/post/23339272200/hey-did-i-miss-anything


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wtf is a showrunner? I thought he just created the thing. He hasn't really directed or written much anyways. He's going to be a consultant which is fine, that's pretty much what he is now.



Just going to use the Wikipedia definition to get the point across...



> Showrunner (alternatively, but not commonly, show runner) is a term of art originating in the United States television industry referring to the person who is responsible for the day-to-day operation of a television series — although such persons generally are credited as an executive producer[1] or supervising producer.
> 
> ...The term "show runner" was created to identify the producer who actually held ultimate management and creative authority for the program. The blog (and book) Crafty Screenwriting defines showrunner as: "...the person responsible for all creative aspects of the show, and responsible only to the network (and production company, if it's not his production company). The boss. Usually a writer."



Showrunners basically determine the direction a show takes; in his new role (which, for all we know, could mean nothing), Dan Harmon will no longer have that power. Community has been his easy, but it's been taken out of his hands.

Now, the guys replacing him have been showrunners for the show Happy Endings. I've never seen it, but I have heard some pretty good things about it. They're supposed to be really smart guys, and I'm sure they'll do the best they can with Community. Still, though, that doesn't change the fact that the man who made Community Community is pretty much gone. What we're getting in the fall may be something entirely different.

For me, the Season 3 finale is the perfect end for Community as envisioned by Dan Harmon. I'm hoping the new show we get in the fall can live up to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2012)

Eh, I wasn't too thrilled with the last few episodes. The season finale felt more like an average episode while the Chang Dynasty episode felt like the proper end to the story arc. Usually every other season has ended on some big cliffhanger (Jeff and Annie in season one, Pierce leaving in season two), but this didn't really do much in terms of character cliffhangers. It felt like a normal episode with a montage stapled to the end of it to make it feel more "season finale-ish". I would have rather wanted that episode as first in the line-up, then the video game episode, then the Chang Dynasty episode since that does have cliffhangers (Troi leaving to join the air conditioner school).

I enjoyed the rest of season three but I'm not too thrilled with how it ended.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh, I wasn't too thrilled with the last few episodes. The season finale felt more like an average episode while the Chang Dynasty episode felt like the proper end to the story arc. Usually every other season has ended on some big cliffhanger (Jeff and Annie in season one, Pierce leaving in season two), but this didn't really do much in terms of character cliffhangers. It felt like a normal episode with a montage stapled to the end of it to make it feel more "season finale-ish". I would have rather wanted that episode as first in the line-up, then the video game episode, then the Chang Dynasty episode since that does have cliffhangers (Troi leaving to join the air conditioner school).
> 
> I enjoyed the rest of season three but I'm not too thrilled with how it ended.



I didn't like the Chang Dynasty. Personally, I would have loved to have seen another Paintball episode.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I didn't like the Chang Dynasty. Personally, I would have loved to have seen another Paintball episode.



They kinda joked about that in one of the episodes. I forget the exact episode/remark but it something along the lines of paintball getting old. I kinda consider the pillow/blanket fort episode to be their "paintball episode" for the season.

But I would like another paintball episode, Chang Dynasty could have been a good set up for it.


----------



## Flame (May 24, 2012)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 25, 2012)

Flame said:


>



Holy crap, where have you been my whole life?

I love all the little easter eggs and pokes they put into this show, it makes it so awesome.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hey guys? I've got some bad news... Dan Harmon is out as the series' showrunner (though he'll remain attached to the show in the vaguely defined role of "Consulting Producer").
> 
> Cruel. Cruel Cruel Cruel.


Well shit. Not the kind of courtesy you'd expect to show to the creator of an awesome show.

Let's hope Season 4 delivers nonetheless


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I figured this news belonged here...

Community is coming back. October 19th is now February 4th, 2013.

It looks like it will be back in its old timeslot of 8 p.m. on Thursdays.

My reaction in five words.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 31, 2012)

Community is coming back. The Walking Dead is back. Person of Interest has returned. Life is good.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

My boner is long and all the way to February. Come back soonerrrr


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 2, 2012)

That's quite a delay, I guess NBC just needs their flops out of the way.

It's a bit of a shame it didn't nab a Friday timeslot, a lot of people said it'd do better there and I fear that sticking to the Thursday timeslot could kill the series. Hopefully fan rallying and the additional time to build hype will gather a large viewer base to keep it afloat.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's quite a delay, I guess NBC just needs their flops out of the way.
> 
> It's a bit of a shame it didn't nab a Friday timeslot, a lot of people said it'd do better there and I fear that sticking to the Thursday timeslot could kill the series. Hopefully fan rallying and the additional time to build hype will gather a large viewer base to keep it afloat.


 
Well, 30 Rock is on the way out, The Office might be as well, and Up All Night is due for yet another retool, so NBC might keep Community around because it literally won't have anything else.

Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but...

Chevy Chase is leaving Community, effective immediately.


----------



## Lacius (Nov 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but...
> 
> Chevy Chase is leaving Community, effective immediately.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess he just wasn't _streets ahead_.

While Chevy Chase definitely comes across as a twat, I'm going to miss Pierce on the show. He was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but...
> 
> Chevy Chase is leaving Community, effective immediately.


 
so its the beginning of the end. a real shame. i really wished Community last a while, but it seems that it will end soon.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but...
> 
> Chevy Chase is leaving Community, effective immediately.


Awww man. It'll just not be the same


----------

